# Collins Bee Feeder



## usaairforceeod (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick feedback for Collins Bee Feeder. I made a mistake on my online order from Mr. Collins. He was very quick to step in and make the corrections to my order before shipment. He even followed up with me later to make sure everything was as I wished. Great customer service!


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

What is your assessment of the collins feeder? How is your bees reacting to it?


----------

